# First go and it was a success!



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Since there’s no shrimp to be found I dusted off my saltwater 8wt and had a go. I got out there and realized I forgot my sunglasses then my flops broke and most of my flies blew out as I was trailering the boat to the ramp. F it I have/had 4 flies and nothing to do. My first was small but it was my first red on a fly and I would’ve been happy with just that one. I moved to my favorite spot and it was awesome! I went to cast and my reel fell off into the water... I put it back on and first cast hooked a big red. He got so deep into my backing I almost poled up. Then I realized I put the reel on backwards. So I was slowly giving the fish line. Flipped it and somehow still landed it. Then I got another then I broke the fly off another big one setting the hook like a bass fisherman. Then I hooked a monster that I couldn’t stop. He ended up going under the boat and breaking off on my power pole. Missed some studs but I caught some too! Freaking awesome first go at it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Made it work!!! Good deal and I see ya sneaking a foot in there!!!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Jason said:


> Made it work!!! Good deal and I see ya sneaking a foot in there!!!!


A dirty foot....


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Congrats !!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats on your first red


----------

